# LL Cool J make an appearance on 'Jimmy Kimmel Live!' in Hollywood - October 1, 2015 (10x)



## Mandalorianer (2 Okt. 2015)

​


----------



## macys1974 (3 Okt. 2015)

thanks for these.


----------



## tinymama21 (6 Okt. 2015)

All the ladies love LL! He is so Cool! J for James! 
Thank you!


----------

